# Need wise counsel



## fortworth_jim (May 16, 2012)

I am about to re-spool my reels for fishing off the piers in and around Pensacola. We are coming down for a week and have friends with us who have never caught a fish. I really want them to have a good time. What line should I use for both light and med. reels? I am looking for weight and type. Thanks


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

12-15 lb. I prefer trilene big game. Any idea what you're fishing for? What pier? A more detailed question will get you more detailed answers.


----------



## OU812 (May 8, 2011)

If you are going to fish med/light tackle you would be better fishing for maybe Spanish mackerals. If they already have 8-12 lb line on them that is not old then all you need is some flouracarbon line to tie leaders to a small swivel and when you get down her buy some Gotcha's from any tackle store or even the pier.
All this can be purchased here and if you don't need to respool then there is always someone at the store or pier that will show you what you need and how to rig them.
In that class of tackle you are bringing the Spanish will be the best bet with what has been biting regularly lately and you will have the best chance to catch fish.
If you want to fish for the Kings then step up the line size to around 15-17 lb. They have been less abundant lately and going for those will produce less fish but catching one is a blast for someone who has never felt a King on the other end!
As far as the brand, everyone has their preferred brand and if you don't fish often then as long as it is not some cheap stuff you will do just fine with any well known brand.
Hope this helps, good luck and have fun!


----------



## fortworth_jim (May 16, 2012)

*You know better tan I*

We will fish PFP mostly. From what I think bottom fishing woulf be the best for these folks. light tackel just behind the surf line or behind the sand bars. Med. tackle on the bottom in deeper water. If you have a better suggestion please share it. I know differant locations require differant everything.


----------



## OU812 (May 8, 2011)

First piece of advise. If you decide to fish the bottom on any pier the locals will frown on you fishing the end of the pier.
Your results fishing the bottom on piers will be mixed. You may get lucky and hook up on a Redfish but if it's any size they can be beast to fight on your light tackle and will probably either break you off due to their size or get wrapped on a piling and break you.
Most people that fish the bottom on the pier may occasionally catch something worth catching but most of the time if you catch anything, it's trash fish.
I am not one that is going to fish the bottom unless I am miles out in deep water going for Snapper,Grouper, Triggerfish or similar fish.
Others on this forum may have better advise when it comes to this topic but I will say this, read what people are catching by the reports being posted and going for that will be where you get the best results.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

10-15# mono for the pier
15-30# braid for the surf


----------



## PoseidonsBride (Nov 25, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> 10-15# mono for the pier
> 15-30# braid for the surf


This was going to be my suggestion, as well. Good Luck!


----------

